# Gobble Gobble BOOM!!



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

Got my first turkey!!! Big Ol' Hoss too man. 11.25" main beard with a smaller 6" beard, 1.25" spurs and weighing around a good 28-29lds. Shot him on the last morning.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great bird!

Got a story to share??


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, for one i figured out why i think he was such a heavy bird, The neighbor beside where we hunt has "pet" turkeys and puts feed out for them sometimes. But It was a brutal mornig, i was at a friends bonfire the night before and didnt get to sleep til 2:30am then woke up at 4am to drive there, sat for awhile heard them gobbeling all morning then about 8am i heard one behind me to the right, so i started calling to him, and he was gobbleing back well next thing i know i look up and hes right in front of me full strut around my hen and jake, well so i grabbed my shotgun and as he turned to go to my jake i dropped in his tracks. This is my first turkey. The moring before me and my bro were hunting and he shot a nice dbl beard, both of which were atleast 9" in length and thick. Well his ran off behind him towards the road, so we waited bc i had one up by me. Well we heard a car stop and thought it was just a nieghbor getting their mail. well after i culdnt get my tom in we went to gt his and someone had stolen his outta the feild while we were hunting still. He was so mad. But we got mine the next day so he didnt care as much.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great story.....it is so much fun when it works they way it is supposed too. I too have been there after a night out and trying to wake up and get going in the morning.

Again Congrats and now I am sure you are hooked. :beer:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

dude nice turkey that this is sick.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah nice one, too bad about the other one though.


----------

